# Now this is a BOV!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The AM General BRV-O. Now I just need $3,000,000.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey! Buy me one too while you're at it! Lol! I love this!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

1.) That's a government purchased vehicle, so the $3,000,000 spent is like what how the Air Force spent $450,000 on a toilet seat.

2.) Clint Eastwood had his own version of that BOV.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> 1.) That's a government purchased vehicle, so the $3,000,000 spent is like what how the Air Force spent $450,000 on a toilet seat.
> 
> I work in Supply and I am Active Duty Air Force. I have never found a 450,000 Toilet seat, But I have a 9,000 Dollar Toilet seat on the shelf in the Warehouse. Itr makes me think I am in the wrong business.
> 
> ...


I have seen acres of these things parked and wrapped in Shrinkwrap when I was deployed waiting for who knows what.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> That's a government purchased vehicle, so the $3,000,000 spent is like what how the Air Force spent $450,000 on a toilet seat.


True. $3,000,000 was with the gov't discount. So the street price is probably $20,000 without the guns. The rest for shipping and handling.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Now I just need $3,000,000.


Shall I send you small bills or large?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well for 3 mil I can get 2 bug out ranches, 2 BOV per ranch, food, guns, ammo and a pot o' gold too!! But that's because I would psend my own money not money taken from people by force. Or just printed like a roll of TP!!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you posted a pic of your work SUV and are trying to play it off! :sssh:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I think you posted a pic of your work SUV and are trying to play it off!


I don't think any state has enough surplus money for one of those bad boys. That's only something good old Uncle Sugar can offer (you know, after borrowing some money from China).


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

sentry18 said:


> i don't think any state has enough surplus money for one of those bad boys. That's only something good old uncle sugar can offer (you know, after borrowing some money from china).


 quoted for truth!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I would prefer a Cougar. Those are the newer versions. They have fiberglass hoods that will not protect from rpg's and heavy caliber. On the plus side they are much lighter and more maneuverable. I hear they are maintanence nightmares but so is any armored vehicle in combat. I have driven both but only the cougar in combat and regularly. If you have the ability to keep it runnin the cougar is a pretty tough sumbi$ch. I dont know how to post pics from my phone or I would.


----------

